# للبيع / شيول كتربلير طراز: 950b موديل:1987 رقم العرض: 249877‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شيول كتربلير

طراز: 950B

موديل:1987

رقم العرض: 249877

عدد ساعات العمل: 8,564ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:248الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية










































​


----------

